# Sonntag MS Forelle ?!



## oppa 23 (1. März 2006)

Moin zusammen;
So Sonntag ist es endkich so weit es geht das erste mal dies jahr hoch an die Ostsee zum Dorsch-angeln! Ist zwar zur Zeit scheis Wetter!!!
Aber ich muß endlich mal wieder aufen Kutter!
Ist vieleicht jemand sonntag auf der Forelle am start?
Und weis jemand wie es zur Zeit so auf den Kuttern aussieht?


----------



## alberto (2. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

oppa mach dir mal keine zu großen hoffnungen auf den dicken fang ...
wir waren am letzten freitag auf der forelle ... im schnitt hatte man vielleicht 1,5 fisch pro nase ( obwohl wir vor langeland waren)
am samstag waren wir in der kieler bucht , auch dort gab es nur im schnitt 3-4 fisch  pro mann...
es ist einfach zu kalt fürs angeln..
wassertemp. liegt bei 0 grad ...
ich denke mal in 3 wochen sieht es viel besser aus !
aber trotzdem viel spass und vielleicht geht ja doch einiges ...#h 

ps: nimm ruhig pilker um die 100-250 gramm mit ..kann sehr vom vorteil sein


----------



## der_Jig (2. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

@alberto:

wenn ihr vor langeland gefischt habt, dann gings auch nicht um masse... 


da gehts um die dicken!!! 


war dies jahr auch schon zweimal mit der forelle los...


----------



## alberto (2. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

ja da hast du recht ! wir wollten ja die dicken ziehen aber bis auf einen 27 pfünder kam nichts raus ...
aber selbst bernhard sagte es ist zu kalt !
und die schwärme sind auch nicht mehr daeben ... da die dänischen fischereiboote da regelmässig die dicken und die kleineren mit kilometerlangen stellnetzen wegfangen...
also was soll da für die angler bleiben ...


----------



## oppa 23 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Moin,
danke für die antwort hört sich ja nicht so prall  an aber wir werden das beste draus machen! Ist ja erst das erste mal für dies ja zum warm werden!
Mit den pilkern wird es eng habe in meiner kiste nur pilker bis 150g!


----------



## Yupii (3. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> danke für die antwort hört sich ja nicht so prall an aber wir werden das beste draus machen! Ist ja erst das erste mal für dies ja zum warm werden!


dann solltest Du bis zum Ende des Laichgeschäftes warten, dann kannste auch wieder vernünftig fangen.


----------



## Carptigers (3. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Ho oppa , 150 gr. reicht auch vollkommen aus, denke er wird eh nicht tiefer als 20-22 m fahren...


----------



## oppa 23 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

moin 
ich will ja auch keine laich-dorsche!
Eigendlich will ich meinen SPAß haben mit meinen kumpels und neben bei ein paar dorsche fangen!

zu den pilkern habe eigendlich noch nie mit so schweren dingern geangelt!


----------



## Gast 1 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				alberto schrieb:
			
		

> oppa mach dir mal keine zu großen hoffnungen auf den dicken fang ...
> wir waren am letzten freitag auf der forelle ... im schnitt hatte man vielleicht 1,5 fisch pro nase ( obwohl wir vor langeland waren)
> am samstag waren wir in der kieler bucht , auch dort gab es nur im schnitt 3-4 fisch  pro mann...


Alberto, da war ich doch mit:q:q
Am Freitag war Obelix mit 6 Bester,
ich hatte 4

am Samstag
hatte ich 10 ++,
Obelix hatte 6 ++#h#h


----------



## micha_2 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

wir waren sonnabend vor dänemark, und angeblich haben die fischer ihre netze genau über die wracks gestellt, wo wir fischen wollten. hab nich auf's echolot geschaut, der käpt'n hat ja sowieso recht. im endefeckt hatte fast jeder seinen fisch. zum schluß waren wir bei 28m und ordentlicher drift. aber mit 125g kam ich persönlich ganz gut klar.


----------



## Hendrik (4. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

...denn mal viel Spaß morgen ! 
rechtzeitig losfahren und warm anziehen :m  hat gerade wieder angefangen zu schneien :v


----------



## sunny (6. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

@oppa23

Wie ist es denn gelaufen???


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (8. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Hallo,

wenn von den Jungs keiner schreibt, tu ich es eben: #c 

Wir sind recht weit rausgefahren, um auch nen Paar größere zu erwischen. Leider hatten nicht alle Angler Fisch, aber die Meisten hatten so 2-4 Dorsche, von denen recht viele über 10 Pfd. wogen. Dann gab´s noch 4 große Dorsche (ü 20) und einen sehr großen (ü 40). Der Tagesbeste hatte 7 Stk. Wetter war super, blauer Himmel, fast windstill und trotzden ca 1 Kn. Drift. :m  Besser konnten die Bedingungen nicht sein. . .  Die Stimmung war bestens und vielleicht war der Eine oder Andere, der nichts gefangen hatte, etwas ratlos :c .

Gruß

Bernhard :g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn von den Jungs keiner schreibt, tu ich es eben: #c
> 
> ...




muß man denn wieder auf die dicken gezielt fahren?
ich werds nicht verstehen,als beifang ja noch in ordnung,aber sonst#q #d |abgelehn |peinlich |motz:


----------



## Yupii (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> muß man denn wieder auf die dicken gezielt fahren?
> ich werds nicht verstehen,als beifang ja noch in ordnung,aber sonst#q #d |abgelehn |peinlich |motz:



er fährt immer gezielt in dieser Zeit auf Laichdorsche und rühmt sich hier auch noch damit:r#q#d#d


----------



## baltic25 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Geht das schon wieder los mit den Laichdorschen , los prügelt euch , ihr :v mich an damit.

Baltic25


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				baltic25 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das schon wieder los mit den Laichdorschen , los prügelt euch , ihr :v mich an damit.
> 
> Baltic25



ne so schlimm bin ich da nicht wie andere,es können gerne leute daruaf angeln,
bernard kann das gerne weitermachen,ich fahr nicht mit ihm mit.
aber bitte keine werbung dafür.
das find ich nämlich zum :v :v :v


----------



## baltic25 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> ne so schlimm bin ich da nicht wie andere,es können gerne leute daruaf angeln,
> bernard kann das gerne weitermachen,ich fahr nicht mit ihm mit.
> aber bitte keine werbung dafür.
> das find ich nämlich zum :v :v :v


 
Da haste ja recht!!!!


----------



## kiepenangler (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

ey leude kommt mal klar! es geht wohl nicht, dass dieses heikle thema in jedem threat angesprochen wird!? das wurde, denke ich, schon oft genug diskutiert und ist immer eskaliert. zur sache mit bernhard: einerseits finde ich es gut, dass man hier von ihm infos bekommt, andererseits finde ich es auch nicht ok, wie er hier teilweise so werbung für seinen kutter macht.


----------



## worker_one (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> einerseits finde ich es gut, dass man hier von ihm infos bekommt, andererseits finde ich es auch nicht ok, wie er hier teilweise so werbung für seinen kutter macht.



So siehts aus#6


----------



## noworkteam (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

mal so eine frage:

wo sind denn die anderen kapitäne der ostsee???|kopfkrat 

können doch auch mal was schreiben und berichten,.., wer nicht will der hat schon (genug??)...

zum thema "laichdorsch" verweigere ich hier im board die aussage..glaubt ihr wirklich die angler haben die nordsee durch laichdorschangeln leergefischt und machen sich jetzt über die ostsee her???

mfg

noworkteam

PS. Werbung??? wenn ich die fangergebnisse sehe ist das aber keine richtig dolle werbung...


----------



## Carptigers (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Also ich finde es in Ordnung wenn er was schreibt , ist ja schließlich auch ANGLER !!! 

Und was ihr immer mit eurer Werbung habt... #d  Jeder fährt doch da mit wo es ihm gefällt... Dann machen die Leute , die in der "Wer hat was gefangen... " Rubrik ja auch Werbung wenn sie auf einem Kutter gefangen haben... Egal auf welchem ! 
Denkt mal drüber nach... #h  Gruss Flo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde es in Ordnung wenn er was schreibt , ist ja schließlich auch ANGLER !!!
> 
> Und was ihr immer mit eurer Werbung habt... #d  Jeder fährt doch da mit wo es ihm gefällt... Dann machen die Leute , die in der "Wer hat was gefangen... " Rubrik ja auch Werbung wenn sie auf einem Kutter gefangen haben... Egal auf welchem !
> Denkt mal drüber nach... #h  Gruss Flo



Moin,
das seh ich aber anders. Der Käptn ist zwar auch Angler aber in erster Linie ja wohl Käptn auf seinem Schiff. Das kann man doch nicht mit Fangergebnissen vergleichen die ein Boardie von seiner letzten Tour hier rein schreibt. Hier schreibt ein Käptn über die Fänge auf SEINEM Schiff. Das ist ja wohl ganz klar Schleichwerbung von einem ehemaligen Werbepartner der meint es jetzt so umsonst kriegen zu können.
Kann ich zwar nix gegen machen finde es aber absolut unfair.


----------



## alberto (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

man man leute einige müssen echt langeweile haben um sich wegen jeden sch... hier aufzuregen ...
tut mir leid aber ist echt so - wenn man die komentare liest ..
einer eröffnet das thema und die anderen hacken gleich auf ihn rum oder fangen an einen anderen gleich voll anzupissen .. , kommt runter jungs ... wir sind alles angler , selbst die kapitäne !!!
und mal ehrlich , jeder der auch nur ein klein boot hat, ist kapitän , und erzählt seine fänge hier ..
ich denke auch viele user finden es daneben was hier teilweise ab geht , und sie lassen es lieber von ihren fängen zu berichten , weil sie angst haben gleich wieder als massenmörder oder laichkiller da zu stehen ..
muß das sein ???

sorry wenn ich etwas sauer rüber komme aber manchmal muss man es mal rauslassen ...
warum gönnt man den anderen nicht sein fisch , bzw akzepiert die meinung des anderen.
solange keine rechtlichen verstöße vorliegen ist doch alles ok .....

so das war , vielleicht machen sich einige leute sich mal gedanken was sie schreiben ..., oder sie ignorieren einfach das was ich eben geschrieben habe ..
ende aus die maus


----------



## Gast 1 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Ich kann die Post´s gegen die Forelle nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

Und wieso wäre die Aussage von Bernhard besser, wenn er Forumspartner wäre?

Bernhard, mit der Forelle macht seinen JOB und bringt die Angler, die es wollen, zum Fisch.

Wenn ich da an Massenfänge im Sommer denke, fällt  mir hier nichts mehr ein..........


----------



## Yupii (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

jeder weiss, wie sensibel das Thema ist, daher brauch man da wohl nicht auch noch herumstochern und Werbung  mit seinem Schiff  dafür machen. Darum geht es. Punkt , aus. Das war`s von mir dazu.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Ich weiß nicht ob einige ne Leseschwäche haben :q:m:m:m NICHT böse gemeint!!! Ich weiß nicht, wo Bernhard WERBUNG für sich macht. Er hat nur geschrieben, was an dem TAG GEFANGEN WURDE. Ich kann jedenfalls nicht lesen, dass da steht: " AAAACHTUNG AAAACHTUNG ich der Käp. von der MS Forelle fahre täglich auf LD! Es werden regelmäßig Fische über 20 KG gefangen ....... Kommt alle her, denn mein Schiff garantiert euch die besten Fänge!" usw. usw. usw.

WER meint er kann zwischen den Zeilen interpretieren, dass er hier Schleichwerbung betrieben hat, der hat meiner Meinung nach ein kleines Problem! Nur weil viele den Bernhard nicht mögen, ist das noch lange kein Grund ihn jedesmal nieder zu machen!!! Aber wenn man will, dann kann man natürlich einiges hinein interpretieren und dann ist das beste noch, dass man das dann noch selbst glaubt, was man da meint verstanden zu haben:q:q:q...


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> jeder weiss, wie sensibel das Thema ist, daher brauch man da wohl nicht auch noch herumstochern und Werbung  mit seinem Schiff  dafür machen. Darum geht es. Punkt , aus. Das war`s von mir dazu.



Ich glaube, dass er anders Werbung dafür macht. Dafür braucht er das AB nicht :m Sicher ist LD angeln ne scheissse Sache! Find ich auch nicht besonders, aber bis jetzt hat hier keiner WERBUNG gemacht :m

Einige hier im AB machen das Thema leider zuuuuuu sensibel. ES ist nicht VERBOTEN und solange es nicht VERBOTEN ist, können alle Schiffe auf LD fahren........ Oder sehe ich da was falsch???? :m:m:m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht ob einige ne Leseschwäche haben :q:m:m:m NICHT böse gemeint!!! Ich weiß nicht, wo Bernhard WERBUNG für sich macht. Er hat nur geschrieben, was an dem TAG GEFANGEN WURDE. Ich kann jedenfalls nicht lesen, dass da steht: " AAAACHTUNG AAAACHTUNG ich der Käp. von der MS Forelle fahre täglich auf LD! Es werden regelmäßig Fische über 20 KG gefangen ....... Kommt alle her, denn mein Schiff garantiert euch die besten Fänge!" usw. usw. usw.
> 
> WER meint er kann zwischen den Zeilen interpretieren, dass er hier Schleichwerbung betrieben hat, der hat meiner Meinung nach ein kleines Problem! Nur weil viele den Bernhard nicht mögen, ist das noch lange kein Grund ihn jedesmal nieder zu machen!!! Aber wenn man will, dann kann man natürlich einiges hinein interpretieren und dann ist das beste noch, dass man das dann noch selbst glaubt, was man da meint verstanden zu haben:q:q:q...


|good: |good: |good:  mehr gibt es dazu von mir auch nicht zu sagen.
Und das generelle Thema Laichdorsch....|sagnix |sagnix |sagnix


----------



## Reisender (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn von den Jungs keiner schreibt, tu ich es eben: #c
> 
> ...



Werbung stelle ich mir auch anders vor, schreibt er doch das einige auch ohne Fisch nach Hause gehen und Traurig sind !!! Wer würde schon so was schreiben, wenn er Werbung für seinen Kutter machen möchte ??? Der müßte ja nicht mehr alle Bleie im Kopf haben.....Wie Dennis schon schreibt, hat er doch nur geschrieben wie es gelaufen ist.
Und ausserdem ist Bernhard doch auch Boarder, und kann schreiben was er möchte. 

Oder ist es so wenn ein Ex Werbeträger nicht mehr Werbung im Board macht ist er gleich ein Ausgestoßender ????


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist es so wenn ein Ex Werbeträger nicht mehr Werbung im Board macht ist er gleich ein Ausgestoßender ????



So kommt es mir schon seit Monaten vor. Immer wird auf Bernhard und seiner MS Forelle rumhackt. Ich selber weiß, dass es ihm mehr als Banane ist, aber das ist von den meinsten eine unfaire Sache. Aber man trifft sich immer 2 mal im Leben! :m:m:m


----------



## Wulli (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Moin,

man merkt, dass an den Küsten zur Zeit nichts geht! Ihr habt einfach viel zu viel Zeit, Euch über einen Mist aufzuregen.... Mann, mann Laichdosche gehen mir auf den S***! Kann man die nicht abschaffen?|krach: 
Hoffentlich wirds bald besseres Wetter, dann können wir uns endlich an der Küste beim gemütlichen Angeln ein oder zwei Bierchen zischen. Freu`mich schon auf das erste Mal auf der Seebrücke in Dahme oder Weißenhaus.

Hoffentlich hat das Thema hier bald ein Ende! Die Frage: "Wo eigentlich die Küstendorsche Laichen" in einem anderen Trööt ist auch noch nicht geklärt!#d #d #d 

Wulli


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> man merkt, dass an den Küsten zur Zeit nichts geht! Ihr habt einfach viel zu viel Zeit, Euch über einen Mist aufzuregen.... Mann, mann Laichdosche gehen mir auf den S***! Kann man die nicht abschaffen?|krach:
> Hoffentlich wirds bald besseres Wetter, dann können wir uns endlich an der Küste beim gemütlichen Angeln ein oder zwei Bierchen zischen. Freu`mich schon auf das erste Mal auf der Seebrücke in Dahme oder Weißenhaus.
> ...


 
Auch´n |good: |good: 
Hoffentlich wird´s bald der 02.07. Dann können fernab jeglicher LD fragen gepflegt den Minithunen nachstellen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Wenn Boardies ne Meinung haben, dürfen sie die (im Rahmen der Regeln) auch schreiben, ob positiv oder negativ zu welchem Thema auch immer.

Wenn jemand meint hier nicht werben zu müssen, ist das alleine seine Sache und sagt überhaupt nichts aus über diese Firma!!!

Wenn jemand der hier (aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ist, wie schon gesagt, jedem seine Sache!) nicht wirbt und dann trotzdem hier im Forum in Form von entsprechenden Postings wirbt (normalerweise ist es ein Vorrecht von Werbepartnern hier unter Firmennamen bzw. zuordenbaren Namen zu posten), ohne aber das Anglerboard entsprechend zu unterstützen, dann soll jeder davon halten was er will. 

Ist für uns auch immer ne Gratwanderung zwischen Schleichwerbung und seriöser Werbung - wir werden nach wie vor immer versuchen Schleichwerbern auf die Zehen zu treten und ihnen das Leben so schwer wie möglich zu machen (sowohl im Interesse unserer seriösen Werbekunden wie damit auch im Interesse der Boardies, denn nur so lässt sich das Anglerboard finanzieren und weiterhin in der Form für die Member und Besucher kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen!) 

Ich persönlich halt die MS Forelle nach wie vor für einen der besten Kutter.

Und über die die Diskussion Schleichwerber oder nicht kann sich jeder selber seine Meinung bilden.

Was mich freut - und viele Schleichwerber (oder solche, die meinen es "besonders clever" zu machen) scheinbar oft nicht bedenken - ist, wie sowas rüberkommt bei den Usern und Besuchern.

Wer schleichwirbt oder meint mit "cleveren Methoden" hier im Anglerboard seine Aufmerksamkeit generieren zu können, scheint (Gott sei Dank!) bei der Mehrzahl nicht so gut anzukommen.

Mich persönlich freut das ausserordentlich.

*Das Ganze war nicht auf eine Firma/Person bezogen, sondern ist eine grundlegende Feststellung zum Thema Schleichwerbung*.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Meinst Du denn in Bernhard´s Posting Schleichwerbung erkannt zu haben :m... Das würde mich mal interessieren. Jeder wird wohl seine Auffassung von Schleichwerbung haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Guck mal)


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du denn in Bernhard´s Posting Schleichwerbung erkannt zu haben ... Das würde mich mal interessieren. Jeder wird wohl seine Auffassung von Schleichwerbung haben.





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und über die die Diskussion Schleichwerber oder nicht kann sich jeder selber seine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Jau :m


----------



## der_Jig (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

man, mich kotzt das hier alles nur noch an...

wenn ihr hier nichts zum rumnörgeln oder kritisieren habt, seid ihr auch nicht glücklich oder?

war dies jahr schon ein paar mal mit dem kutter raus und hab echt absolut kein bock hier irgendwas zu posten, weil es doch eh wieder nur kaputt geredet wird...

dann sagt man, dass man mit der forelle draußen war und schwupps bekommt bernhard wieder sein fett weg, von wegen laichdorsch und was das alles soll, dass er gezielt die fischbestände minimiert und bla bla bla...

das fischer ihre netze seit wochen über den laichgründen aufstellen und ungefähr an einem tag soviel laichdorsche in übergrößen rausholen, wie die forelle vielleicht in einer "saison" interessiert gar nicht...

fangt doch mal an der richtigen stelle an zu kritisieren... und setzt euch für was ein und nicht immer nur vom schreibtischstuhl rummeckern und frust ablassen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Genau Jig... Was meinst Du warum ich schon länger nicht mehr alles poste. Es bürgert sich immer mehr ein, dass man hier zerfetzt wird. SEHR TRAURIG!


----------



## schwedenklausi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Jig... Was meinst Du warum ich schon länger nicht mehr alles poste. Es bürgert sich immer mehr ein, dass man hier zerfetzt wird. SEHR TRAURIG!





Ich gebe zu , das ich vom Kutterangeln kein Ahnung habe.
Aber eine Frage habe ich.
Ist denn die Stellnetzfischerei verboten ?
wenn der Dorschfang nicht gerne gesehen ist,verboten ist es doch nicht oder ?
warum  dann  in Kürze auf Laichhering angeln ?
kann mir das mal erklärt werden 
schwedenklausi


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

MoinMoin!

Muss auch mal ein *PRO* Bernhardt Post machen. 
B ist motiviert und der Service ist super!:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				schwedenklausi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe zu , das ich vom Kutterangeln kein Ahnung habe.
> Aber eine Frage habe ich.
> Ist denn die Stellnetzfischerei verboten ?
> wenn der Dorschfang nicht gerne gesehen ist,verboten ist es doch nicht oder ?
> ...




ÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHH??? Nur zur Info... Ich bin gegen die LD-angelei, mache aber da nicht sooooo einen Meeegaaufriss wie manch andere hier im AB.... 

Und auf jeden Fall bin ich gegen HETZKAMPANGEN gegen Bernhard!!! Wenn andere auf Laichfische angeln (ich angel ja auch auf HERING) dann sollen sie es doch machen. Ich wein da nicht rum und laber jemanden tierisch dicht aus dem einfachen Grund...ES IST NICHT VERBOOOOTEN..... Muss halt jeder für sich wissen, ob er es mit sich und seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann :m:m:m......


----------



## Coasthunter (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Jig... Was meinst Du warum ich schon länger nicht mehr alles poste. Es bürgert sich immer mehr ein, dass man hier zerfetzt wird. SEHR TRAURIG!


 
Ist schon schade, das immer weniger Leute lust haben, ihre Fangberichte hier rein zu stellen. Mir und meinen Freunden vergeht auch so langsam der Bock hier alles zu schreiben. Ich habe am Wasser sogar schon ex boardies getroffen, die aus genau diesen Gründen in andere Foren geflüchtet sind. #d 
Aber wer hat schon lust, sich nach jedem Angeln, hier an den Pranger stellen zu lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

*OffTopic an:*
Man kann ja (Gott sei Dank!) weder jemanden zu zwingen was zu schreiben, noch was zu lesen.

Was mich stört sind weniger die gegensätzlichen Standpunkte (wenn in einem Forum mal alle wirklich einer Meinung wären, wär das der Tod für jedes Forum))), sondern eher der oft geübte Stil, mit dem man andere angeht.

Also oft weniger mit Argumenten und oft auch persönlich werdend.

Es gibt halt kein gesetzliches Verbot Laichdorsche zu fangen (weder für Angler noch für Fischer).

Und es gibt auch kein Verbot, dass man trotzdem nicht auf Laichdorsch angelt.

Muss und soll doch bitte jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er auf Laichdorsch angelt und/oder Fahrten zum "Dickdorschangeln" anbietet.

Das muss man sicherlich auch nicht in jedem Thread zum Thema Dorsche wieder durchkauen (einige scheinbar doch, sowohl Gegner wie Befürworter des Laichdorschangelns).

Von daher wäre etwas Selbstdisziplin aller Seiten (Gegner und Befürworter) sicherlich hilfreich.

Also nicht in jedem Dorschthread wieder das Thema durchkauen, es gibt je genügend Threads zum Thema Laichdorsch, wo man sich austoben und filosofieren kann.
*OffTopic aus*


----------



## der_Jig (10. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon schade, das immer weniger Leute lust haben, ihre Fangberichte hier rein zu stellen. Mir und meinen Freunden vergeht auch so langsam der Bock hier alles zu schreiben. Ich habe am Wasser sogar schon ex boardies getroffen, die aus genau diesen Gründen in andere Foren geflüchtet sind. #d
> Aber wer hat schon lust, sich nach jedem Angeln, hier an den Pranger stellen zu lassen?


 

jepp, seh ich ganz genauso...
kenn auch einige, die in andere foren "flüchten", weils da einfach sachlicher und weniger provozierend abgeht...
wie es im moment ist, ist es einfach nur nervig...


----------



## dorschzocker (11. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Hi Meeresangler Schwerin 
Das sehe ich mal ganz anders!
Der Kaptain MS-Forelle ist nicht nur Angler sondern Angler aus Leidenschaft
Ich möchte mal ganz klar behaupten das du überhaupt keine Ahnung davon hast wie sehr Bernhard Angler ist, nix wissen ist auch wissen
Ich konnte das erleben und, zisch mal auf seinen Kutter und ein paar mal in Norge..
Aber wer nur schlechtes will......... denn los!!
Ist hier ja die beste Gelegenheit dafür 
Und wo soll das den schleich Webung sein, haste was nicht mitbekommen 
Oder was!!!
Scheint ja so....
GUT das du da ran nichts machen kannst
Schleichwerbung sieht ja wohl anders aus......
Da sagt der Kaptain:
Zitat:
Die Stimmung war bestens und vielleicht war der Eine oder Andere, der nichts gefangen hatte, etwas ratlos 
Zitat ende
Das ist eine Info, eine Info was so los ist
Denn eines ist mal sicher, ob Fänge oder nicht....
Bernhard versucht immer sein bestes zu geben für seine Gäste auf der Forelle
Im übrigen schreibe ich auch nicht mehr hier was rein über unsere Touren
Es wird hier in der Luft zerrissen
Aber das ist hier ja bekannt .........
Siehe Vorposter 


@ Bernhard
Sehr schön zu lesen das du nicht nur Neider hast
sondern das auch viele zu dir stehen, das ist schön 
Bernhard du lebst von der Schiffart
Du musst dein bestes geben.....
Ist dein Brot....
Mache weiter so, wie bislang
Du gibst dein bestes und bist der beste Kaptain auf der Ostsee denn ich kenne


----------



## dorschzocker (11. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Hi Meeresangler Schwerin|supergri  
Haue mal nicht so dolle in die Tasten was Schleichwerbung oder eine Info betrifft #h #h 
Vielleicht brauchst du die ja nicht
Noch bin ich für jede Info von einem Kutter sehr dankbar:m:m  
Vielleicht auch andere im Forum.......|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## dorschzocker (12. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Ach so in punkto Info vom Kutter Kaptain
Kommt mir schon so vor als hätte ich da noch nicht so viel gesehen.....
außer von der Forelle, der berichtet :
Gibt Infos..........
Sagt was an dem Tag Sache war.....
Wie die Fänge waren.....
Wie die Stimmung,......
usw......
@ Kapitän der MS-Forelle
reden ist Silber
Schweigen ist Gold


----------



## meeresdrachen (12. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

Mann,Mann,was für ein Gesabel hier.
Bernhard hat nur eine Information weitergegeben.
Mehr nicht!
Zu den Kritikern--wart ihr schon mal auf der "Forelle"?
Zu Laichdorsch--schaut euch ruhig auch mal die
Seiten/Fotogalerien der anderen Kutter an.
Zu den Abwanderern--das gibt es in jedem Forum auch,
daß jemand mit seiner Meinung nicht durchkommt und
palavert im andern Forum genauso unqualifiziert weiter.
Und--es gibt nirgendwo so viele Scheinheilige wie unter
Jägern und Anglern.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## alberto (12. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				meeresdrachen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> Mann,Mann,was für ein Gesabel hier.
> Bernhard hat nur eine Information weitergegeben.
> ...




genau meine meinung und damit basta und aus hier !!!


----------



## baltic25 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Troet schliessen , bitte bitte bevor noch mehr s****** geschrieben wird!!!


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Vielen Dank, Jungs!

Tut auch mal gut, grade hier zu lesen, wie viele mich doch RICHTIG #6  verstanden haben, und sich dafür auch grade machen. Danke !!!#6 

Hier noch ne werbefreie Info:

Ca. 70 % der gefangenen Dorsche haben jetzt zum Beginn der Schleppnetz-Schonzeit abgelaicht, der Rest wird in den nächsten Tagen dran sein, sodaß es in dieser Saison quasi keine LDs mehr gibt und damit hoffentlich auch keine Aufregung darüber. 

Grüß vonne Waterkant

Bernhard |wavey:


----------



## Macker (21. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Also eins vorweck Ich fahre nicht mit der Forelle und ich mag auch den Kpt. nicht.
Aber das Problem ist nicht der Kpt. sondern der Angler der 50 € dafür raushaut.
Ach ja  Jawohl auch ich fahre im winter zum Pilken und die Dorsche die Ich im Sommer fange werden nächstes Jahr nicht Ablaichen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Reisender (21. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Macker schrieb:
			
		

> Also eins vorweck Ich fahre nicht mit der Forelle und ich mag auch den Kpt. nicht.
> Aber das Problem ist nicht der Kpt. sondern der Angler der 50 € dafür raushaut.
> Ach ja  Jawohl auch ich fahre im winter zum Pilken und die Dorsche die Ich im Sommer fange werden nächstes Jahr nicht Ablaichen.
> Gruß Jörg



Mensch Macker !!! Nun hast du dir aber mal Luft gemacht .......:q :q


----------



## schottfisch (21. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

das meiste ist wirklich "gesabbel".
bernhard ist für mich der beste kapitän, den ich kenne.
das angeln auch während der laichzeit, aber nicht gezielt auf laichdorsch,  ist leider sein tägliches brot.
ich angele vom 1.1. bis 31.märz nicht auf dorsch, weil ich einen kleinen beitrag zur erhaltung der art leisten will.
nicht sagen."die dorsche, die du im sommer fängst, können auch nicht mehr laichen."
das stimmt zwar, aber es ist meine persönliche entscheidung, denn ich angele auch keine forelle oder hechte in der schonzeit.
bernhard, die mannschaft, das schiff "forelle" sind spitzenmäßig, auch wenn der beitrag etwas höher als woanders erscheint.
aber bezahlt mal ein gutes frühstück auf anderen kuttern und das gute mittagessen. dann kommt ihr auch auf den preis oder höher.


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> das meiste ist wirklich "gesabbel".
> bernhard ist für mich der beste kapitän, den ich kenne.
> das angeln auch während der laichzeit, aber nicht gezielt auf laichdorsch,  ist leider sein tägliches brot.
> ich angele vom 1.1. bis 31.märz nicht auf dorsch, weil ich einen kleinen beitrag zur erhaltung der art leisten will.
> ...




NA MEEEEEINNN REEEEDEN #6#6#6! Dat sach ich schon seit einem Jahr...... Aber lass sie sabbeln :m:m:m:q:q:q


----------



## kiepenangler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

******************************************************


----------



## vazzquezz (21. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

@Mods: Da sind hier aber schon andere für weniger gesperrt worden ...#d 

V.


----------



## guifri (21. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

@vazzquez

vielleicht meint der kiepenangler dass die mods das nicht übersetzen können 

ansonsten versteh ich diese niveauvolle art der anfeindung überhaupt nicht#d


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> ******************************************************



Da ich ja ein paar Freunde hier habe, die mir dat mal per PN geschickt haben konnte ich das auch lesen, bevor Kiepenangler das geändert hat #6....

@Kiepenangler.... Hey mein Hübscher..... Ich hoffe, dass wir uns mal persönlich bei einem Angelevent treffen, damit Du mir mal Deine Probleme, die Du ja anscheinden mit mir hast, mal offenlegst. Wär das nicht mal was.....?:q:q:q Die erste Runde geht, dann auch auf mich :m

P.s.: Geh mal wieder zum angeln, damit Du Dich besser fühlst :q#6#6#6:q


----------



## Wulli (22. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> ******************************************************



...und nicht mal den Mut zu dem zu stehen, was Du da geschrieben hast! Das sieht Dir ähnlich! Unterste Kajüte, würde ich sagen! Jemanden als "Gay" zu beschimpfen und Hochzeit mit Bernhard zu unterstellen.... selbst, wenns so wäre, na und? 

@Pasi: So eine Hochzeit auf der "Forelle" ist bestimmt romantisch! :l Und man kann sogar mit der Hochzeitsgesellschaft ein Wettangeln veranstalten!!#6 |rolleyes  
Da würde ich mich glatt als Trauzeuge anbieten!!:m |muahah: #g 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (22. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> @Mods: Da sind hier aber schon andere für weniger gesperrt worden ...#d
> 
> V.



|good: |good: |good: 

das sehe ich auch so!

Wulli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Kann mir mal bitte einer eine PM schicken was in dem editierten Posting gestanden hat. Interessiert mich natürlich sehr. Gestern war ich nicht mehr online.


----------



## Makreli (22. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

würde mich auch interissieren!!Kann mir auch jemand ne PM schiken was da drine stand?


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Also ich schick keine PN´s mehr, was er über mich geschrieben hat. Im übrigen hat WULLI schon gesagt, was drin stand ...... 

@Wulli... Du weißt doch, dass Bernhard auch Hochzeiten auf See mit der FORELLE anbietet #6! Das wär doch was oder? Und nebenbei wird geangelt! :q:q:q

@ll Lasst gut sein... Er weiß nicht, was er tut :m!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Soooooooo jetzt zum Abschluss dieser Affäre.....


Kiepenangler hat sich bei mir per PN entschuldigt. Ist vom Tisch die Sache..... #6 Ich habe fertig!!!!


----------



## ShogunZ (22. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Na dann ist doch alles gut...und jetzt bitte weiter mit der Laichdorschdebatte ...Späßle!


----------



## sunny (22. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

@kiepenangler und Sylverpasi

Lob und Anerkennung#6 . Alle Uneinsichtigen, nehmt euch da mal nen Beispiel dran.


----------



## Makreli (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

JOr!!!!


----------



## Reisender (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Nur mal eine Frage !!! Wo sind meine Postes geblieben ????#h #h 

Hatte auch noch einen Bericht geschrieben und nicht mehr da ????? #h #h 

Und ich bin sicher das es *Hier *war .....|wavey: |wavey: 

Wo ist das ???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Also gelöscht hat hier keiner was, das wüsste ich nemlich. 
Meinst du vieleicht diese deine poastings? 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73201&page=3


----------



## Reisender (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Also gelöscht hat hier keiner was, das wüsste ich nemlich.
> Meinst du vieleicht diese deine poastings?
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73201&page=3


 

Jep !!! Die sind das.......#h #h 

Und welche Erklärung habe ich zu erwarten ??? #c #c


----------



## worker_one (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal eine Frage !!! Wo sind meine Postes geblieben ????#h #h
> 
> Hatte auch noch einen Bericht geschrieben und nicht mehr da ????? #h #h
> 
> ...


|muahah:|muahah:|good: Ich schmeiß mich weg!!!!|supergri 
Alter, Reisender, was hast du denn genommen? Egal! Nimms nicht mehr!:m
Sch****! Ich kann nicht mehr!!!|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## worker_one (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Jep !!! Die sind das.......#h #h
> 
> Und welche Erklärung habe ich zu erwarten ??? #c #c


|muahah:|muahah:Auuuufhöreeen!!!!|muahah:
Mensch, das ist doch nen ganz anderer Threat!!! Ich geh kaputt!!!|supergri:m


----------



## Reisender (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah:|muahah:Auuuufhöreeen!!!!|muahah:
> Mensch, das ist doch nen ganz anderer Threat!!! Ich geh kaputt!!!|supergri:m


 

Bei unter 600 postes kannst du ja nicht mit Reden !!!#h #h 

Na und !! Man/n kann sich ja auch schon mal Irren......oder hast du dich noch noch nie getäuscht ?????;+ ;+ ;+ 

Zur Entschuldigung kann ich sagen, das ich grade aus dem KH komme und noch unter Drogen stehe. :m :m 

Hmmm !!! Meeresangler Schwerin........

Du kannst mal mal in mein Auto Schlafen...|wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Jep !!! Die sind das.......#h #h
> 
> Und welche Erklärung habe ich zu erwarten ??? #c #c


schon ok. #h


----------



## worker_one (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Sorry, war ja nicht so gemeint!|rolleyes
Und Fehler nach ich auch!
Aber lustig wars trotzdem!!!:m


----------



## Reisender (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*

Klasse !!!:c 

Nun haben wir 10 Leser die keine Ahnung vom Angeln gaben.#h


----------



## Reisender (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, war ja nicht so gemeint!|rolleyes
> Und Fehler nach ich auch!
> Aber lustig wars trotzdem!!!:m


 

Ja!!! |supergri |supergri 

1) Nehme ich auch nicht so !!!

2)Und nachen (siehe oben) mach ich auch nicht....#h 

3) Jep !!! Und das mach ich auch. |wavey: 

4) Edersee Treffen ist in....:m :m


----------



## Reisender (31. März 2006)

*AW: Sonntag MS Forelle ?!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> schon ok. #h


 

Dein Bier ist mein Bier #h #h #h zumindest beim Edersee Treffen..|supergri |supergri 

Mein Tanker ist immer noch frei !!! und was ist .....;+


----------

